
Standing in the Shadow of Giants - tbatchelli
https://medium.com/@ztellman/standing-in-the-shadow-of-giants-9ac52f8b4051
======
tbatchelli
The title doesn't really say much about the article, but this post contains
some interesting thoughts on open source development, the drive, expectations,
how authors become disillusioned and how to move forward.

